# "Texas Governor's Call to Monitor Army Exercises Draws Criticism"



## The Accountant (Apr 30, 2015)

http://www.military.com/daily-news/...o-monitor-army-exercises-draws-criticism.html


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 30, 2015)

Provide a bit more than just a link.. maybe some thoughts or something.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 30, 2015)

K9Quest said:


> http://www.military.com/daily-news/...o-monitor-army-exercises-draws-criticism.html



We are not a news aggregation site. Please post commentary with the link or dont post at all.


----------



## CDG (Apr 30, 2015)

For fuck's sake.  These tinfoil hat wearing conspiracy fucks need to chill the fuck out.  
_
Self-styled "patriot" group members suggested they may monitor the exercises on their own.  _Brilliant idea. Way to keep the citizens safe from this evil attempt at a hostile takeover of the great state of Texas!


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 30, 2015)

As to my own commentary what a fucking idiot. These exercises happen all over the U.S., and I have participated in them. They are essential UW exercises.


----------



## The Accountant (Apr 30, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> Provide a bit more than just a link.. maybe some thoughts or something.



Well, since I am neither in the Military or living in Texas I feel my opinion is somewhat useless on the matter. Really just sharing to see what some of you guys who actually have legitimate opinions by being in the military and/or live in Texas had to say about it. Sorry if my post was a waste in the end, my intent was simply sharing the article.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 30, 2015)

K9Quest said:


> Well, since I am neither in the Military or living in Texas I feel my opinion is somewhat useless on the matter. Really just sharing to see what some of you guys who actually have legitimate opinions by being in the military and/or live in Texas had to say about it. Sorry if my post was a waste in the end, my intent was simply sharing the article.



I understand, you obviously felt something or you wouldn't have posted it. This comment would have sufficed. But in the future avoid just posting links.


----------



## Rapid (Apr 30, 2015)

The tinfoil on this one gets really big. This is one of the THE top things the nutters have been going crazy about for the past few months.

The theory is that this exercise is meant to prepare for the 'real' operation (by gauging reactions, etc, because residents are being asked to report any suspicious activity). The 'real' operation being when they'll come to take everyone's guns and force them into camps.

Yeah, because SOF troops would be really keen on enslaving their country's citizens and taking guns away from people. De oppresso liber? What the fuck is that, right?


----------



## The Accountant (Apr 30, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> I understand, you obviously felt something or you wouldn't have posted it. This comment would have sufficed. But in the future avoid just posting links.



True, got it.


----------



## Raptor (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm actually embarrassed by my own state...
A couple of weeks ago I was at the gun range and the two people that were there at the same time as me and my family member who took me there started talking about it and how they believed it was a takeover and that people would get their guns taken away, etc. It was a SMH moment. However, it goes to show what some of the people in that area (gun range was a ~30 minute drive from Bastrop) believe about it. Coming from Texas, this really surprises me. As the governor said, we've always (as far as I know, anyways) been pretty supportive of the military (though not necessarily the rest of the government) and I'm confused about where this sudden distrust came from. If martial law was really going to be declared like many people seem to believe, I think we'd have another Snowden or Manning moment where somebody would come out about it.
I am curious about how he plans to have the state guard "observe" it, though.


----------



## amorris127289 (Apr 30, 2015)

I wonder if the governor recently read 1984 and has become paranoid.


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 30, 2015)

This is retarded that it is news.

A few things.

Jade Helm 15 is a multi-state exercise with dual status commanders (Title 32 & Title 10)
Texas has a separate force (Texas State Guard) to do Defense Support to Civilian Authorities, whereas most states just use their specific National Guard.
Since Jade Helm 15 has a major DSCA component, the Texas State Guard would be playing in the exercise anyway.



> "Directing the State Guard to monitor the operation will allow Texas to be informed of the details of military personnel movements and training exercise schedules, and it will give us the ability to quickly and effectively communicate with local communities, law enforcement, public safety personnel and citizens."


This is what DSCA is in the role of ESF 13.

So honestly... nothing to see here.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 30, 2015)

Pandering to voters.


----------



## AWP (Apr 30, 2015)

This is news? Yawn.
Sincerely,
The Citizens of Pineland


----------



## Rapid (Apr 30, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> This is news? Yawn.
> Sincerely,
> The Citizens of Pineland



I can't remember what it was... but I know they've got some point they're fixating on which supposedly makes this _totally different_ from Pineland.

I wish I did remember, because it was probably retarded funny.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 30, 2015)

No one is being smart here, neither the Governor nor the Army.
"Hostile Territory" (or some term similar) is common for exercises, that said someone should have taken today's political climate into account and used another term.
Gov wants to watch the SOF guys/gals; fine, make them OpFor and let them play in the exercise.
Tinfoil crowd may be full force here, but the current administration hasn't been overly friendly to this state (which allows the tinfoil crew the foothold they need).


----------



## x SF med (Apr 30, 2015)

...To protect and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign or domestic....

Yup. We're going to enslave you and take away your guns.  We'd never train you and organize you if an enemy invaded.  I mean what stake would we have, we all live in a different country...  our families, friends and pets are in that other country too.  Yup we are slaves to some alien master come to set the infrastructure for the take over of our own home....

Retards, all the way through the government, and down into the population.


----------



## Raptor (Apr 30, 2015)

Not to mention that some of the people participating in the exercise are probably Texan, too...


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 30, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> No one is being smart here, neither the Governor nor the Army.
> "Hostile Territory" (or some term similar) is common for exercises, that said someone should have taken today's political climate into account and used another term.
> Gov wants to watch the SOF guys/gals; fine, make them OpFor and let them play in the exercise.
> Tinfoil crowd may be full force here, but the current administration hasn't been overly friendly to this state (which allows the tinfoil crew the foothold they need).



I don't think the Army did anything wrong. They have been saying what they were going to be doing for months.


----------



## RetPara (Apr 30, 2015)

My daughter even emailed me about the reaction....   All I can do is sit back and watch.   Fletcher Knebel did a better job than this in 'Seven Days In May'.  (If you damn kids don't what that is about.... look it the fuck up.)


----------



## policemedic (Apr 30, 2015)

Raptor said:


> I am curious about how he plans to have the state guard "observe" it, though.


 
Cavalry scouts.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 30, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> I don't think the Army did anything wrong. They have been saying what they were going to be doing for months.


I didn't say they did anything wrong, I said they could have used some different terminology based on politics.
Big question is who leaked the slides?


----------



## nobodythank you (Apr 30, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> This is news? Yawn.
> Sincerely,
> The Citizens of Pineland


It is if the SOF forces decide to use kayaks to invade the lovely nation of Pineland. :troll:


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 30, 2015)

Sigh.....as a proud Texan it's crap like this that makes me roll my eyes. IT'S A TRAINING EXERCISE!!! Shit even if you gave every single man and woman in the US armed forces, reserve and active both, a gun, put them on the street, and told em to take over the US, you really think we'd be able to disarm and subdue a nation of over 300 million, many who are better armed than the military (lowest bidder anyone)?!? Furthermore, as a veteran and a patriot I can say that is about the last thing any branch wants to do. We may fight the enemies of the state but we still serve the nation and swear to uphold the constitution. People need to stop reading so much into bs stories like this and focus on actual things that matter, like China, ISIS, the economy, or congress. People always bitch about politics but are too busy to vote or read up on it.

Ok, now I'm done. This is what happens when you quit drinking


----------



## Scotth (May 1, 2015)

Don't worry about this, Rand said in an interview he would look into it.  I haven't felt this safe since Sheriff Joe sent his crack team to investigate the birth certificate issue.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 1, 2015)

I'm curious if Gov. Abbott's announcement is meant to assuage the fears of Texans, or if he legitimately believes the conspiracies surrounding Jade Helm.  The former is a pretty reasonable thing to do; your constituents have concerns, however unfounded they may be, and as the elected leader you need to do what you can to address them.  The latter, however...that's pretty disquieting.  Since Texas is one of the largest states in the country, having a governor that buys into anti-Federal conspiracy theories should raise some giant red flags.


----------



## Scotth (May 1, 2015)

You don't pander to the crazy, ignore them or tell them just to stop.  When the crazy on the left came out with their Bush was responsible for 9/11 conspiracy theories no elected officials came out and gave those idiots any credence.  Nor should anyone for these idiots.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 1, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I'm curious if Gov. Abbott's announcement is meant to assuage the fears of Texans, or if he legitimately believes the conspiracies surrounding Jade Helm.  The former is a pretty reasonable thing to do; your constituents have concerns, however unfounded they may be, and as the elected leader you need to do what you can to address them.  The latter, however...that's pretty disquieting.  Since Texas is one of the largest states in the country, having a governor that buys into anti-Federal conspiracy theories should raise some giant red flags.



Nah, he is just playing the anti-Obama government card....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 2, 2015)

I was always uncomfortable with civillians, who wanted "help" planning their exercises, and those who wanted to play "A Major Part" in a military exercise. While I was at a SAC base in Ca, I was writting, evaluating, and debriefings at the local/base level. A college town in the Big Sur coast requested military "help" in planning a mass casualty exercise in their town. They were planning to involve the rail road in the exercise, and wanted me to interface with the rail folks. They had a pretty good plan at a rail spur that had been out of use for decades. It was interesting that the media was there for every meeting, and they were anything but military friendly. As things moved along, the reason for military input really came down to one single issue. They wanted me to tell them, the media in particular, what dangerous military/DOD cargos were being carried by railway car through their area, enroute to our base. My reply was truthful when I said I did not know, and even if I did, there was no way in the world I would be passing that information along without first clearing that kind of release. After that, their folks decided that they did not need the military help after all; Bastages.


----------



## Scotth (May 4, 2015)

Add Cruz and Chuck Norris to the list of panders.


----------



## 0699 (May 4, 2015)

The Texas State Guard should be watching for Islamic terrorists...


----------



## pardus (May 5, 2015)

0699 said:


> The Texas State Guard should be watching for Islamic terrorists...



As should the US govt on the southern border.


----------



## x SF med (May 5, 2015)

State governments are notorious for asking the military to help them out, and then blaming them for 'disruption of the peace, tranquility and calm' of the areas of operation or for the services rendered.   I have a few stories about that...  one in particular, we may have gone a little overboard with demo training and removing buildings for the state...  but only a little overboard... well a little more than a little, but we were still safe.  Warchief was there too, he can back me up.


----------



## CDG (Jul 11, 2015)

I wish this was a joke.  Operation Counter Jade Helm.  Civilians plan on shadowing as many troop movements as possible and reporting locations to each other via radio.

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...ze-Operation-Counter-Jade-Helm-to-6378017.php


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 11, 2015)

CDG said:


> I wish this was a joke.  Operation Counter Jade Helm.  Civilians plan on shadowing as many troop movements as possible and reporting locations to each other via radio.
> 
> http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...ze-Operation-Counter-Jade-Helm-to-6378017.php



This infuriates me.  I cannot stand willful and witting ignorance.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 11, 2015)

Today I ran into a veteran who believed the conspiracies, I was hoping that if anyone in the conversation wouldn't believe it that it would be him. They even went on about if things went down, how they would evade everything and resist. I'm not sure what they think a couple of AR-15s and some hunting rifles would do them.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 11, 2015)

A well-trained small unit equipped with AR-15s and hunting rifles could do quite a bit of damage as a guerrilla force, methinks. 

That said, anyone who thinks JADE HELM is the beginning of a military invasion is a frakking moron.


----------



## AWP (Jul 11, 2015)

Raptor said:


> I'm not sure what they think a couple of AR-15s and some hunting rifles would do them.



I can tell you what we think.
Allah u Akbar,
Every anti-government faction in Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya, Syria, etc. going back to the dawn of time.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 11, 2015)

I stand corrected about the hunting rifles comment. I still think they're being stupid, though.


----------



## Grunt (Jul 11, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> This infuriates me.  I cannot stand willful and witting ignorance.



Yep...Sheep see something bad behind every shadow...including their own.

They don't want to know better because they willingly choose to stay scared of everything.


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 11, 2015)

I suppose having the surveillance against them allows for a more realistic experience.


----------



## Totentanz (Jul 12, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> I suppose having the surveillance against them allows for a more realistic experience.



Until that shit winds up being used as conspiracy-based anti-military/New-World-Order agitprop...


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> I suppose having the surveillance against them allows for a more realistic experience.


 
Until someone actually decides to move from surveillance towards offensive action.


----------



## CDG (Jul 12, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> Until someone actually decides to move from surveillance towards offensive action.



Exactly.  All it takes is one individual, or one small group, to decide they don't like where the SOF personnel are heading, what they're doing, the gear they have etc., and determine they need to step in immediately.  Now what happens?  These whack jobs could easily force a version of their own twisted prophesy to come true.  I know our SOF personnel are highly disciplined, but the what ifs with this kind of conspiracy-theory bullshit are endless.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 12, 2015)

Problem solved.


----------



## The Accountant (Jul 13, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> Problem solved.




I think people would start believing a conspiracy that their dogs will be taken from them, than the government will secretly train them and redistribute them to their owners until they are given a command to attack civilians and take over the country via mans best friend.. 





People need to get out and great more fresh air cycled in their system for sure.


----------



## CDG (Jul 16, 2015)

Well, Jade Helm 15 kicked off yesterday.  For those keeping score at home, here is a list of 6 of the more amusing conspiracy theories currently associated with Jade Helm.  I'm particular to the "Wal-Mart being used as Chinese CPs to facilitate a takeover" plot.

Six head-scratching Jade Helm conspiracy theories


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 16, 2015)

Some perspective on Jade Helm from an SF guy.


----------



## The Accountant (Jul 16, 2015)

A video I seen in one of the comment sections on social media for a (unfortunately very large) group that believed the conspiracy theories. Definitely some worthwhile information to obtain.


----------



## AWP (Jul 16, 2015)

Did Texas fall to the Galactic Empire today?


----------



## x SF med (Jul 17, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Did Texas fall to the Galactic Empire today?



Nope, Dark Helmet is still in Fort Worth eating BBQ at Angelo's and catching some shows at Billy Bob's.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 17, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Nope, Dark Helmet is still in Fort Worth eating BBQ at Angelo's and catching some shows at Billy Bob's.



I heard he's waiting for orders from Emperor Poootin.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 17, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Did Texas fall to the Galactic Empire today?


One brave Texan has been fearlessly tweeting about the situation in Occupied Texas Operation Jade Helm 15: Brave tweeter valiantly documents life in Obama-occupied Texas


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 18, 2015)

Part 2 of the real story behind Jade Helm; IMO it also includes some pretty descent insight into SF for those of you looking to go that route:
Understanding "Jade Helm" Part 2: Why We Need This Kind of Training


----------



## AWP (Jul 18, 2015)

So they still haven't taken Texas?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 18, 2015)

No, see, JH15 was only the PRACTICE for talking over Texas.  The "real" attack will come later... unless we show "them" (the UN/Obama/the military/the Commies/the gays... whoever) that we really, really mean business and they're not taking over my Texas!

Or something.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 18, 2015)

This was a response in the comments section of the article I linked to above.  I don't even know what this means...:-/



> The self involved and the enemy within make great bed partners. So many of them have media contacts or battalions of bloggers to disseminate drivel and misinformation.
> 
> We Americans must understand that we live in enemy occupied territory now. Jade Helm is a response known to those that are involved with it or not to the need to protect our freedom that is why the enemy within is trying to poison your well.
> 
> Don't allow useful idiots to delay your training...stay the course.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 18, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> This was a response in the comments section of the article I linked to above.  I don't even know what this means...:-/


Is the person from Texas?


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 18, 2015)

I've narrowed the conspiracies down to 2 that make the most sense.

1 - It's a move by the tinfoil mafia to increase demand and therefore prices of tinfoil.

2 - One of our Alien Bigfoot slaves in Area 51 1/3 escaped and this is a capture/kill mission before they can alert the mothership.


----------



## Totentanz (Jul 18, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> 2 - One of our Alien Bigfoot slaves in Area 51 1/3 escaped and this is a capture/kill mission before they can alert the mothership.



Figures that the Canucks would be behind it... syrup-chugging, Samsquanch-unleashing hosers.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 18, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> Figures that the Canucks would be behind it... syrup-chugging, Samsquanch-unleashing hosers.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 23, 2015)

Things are a bit quiet...


----------



## AWP (Jul 23, 2015)

I've been out of the loop for a bit. Did Texas fall to the Mughals or House Baratheon or the Tokugawa shogunate or whoever's invaded?


----------



## The Accountant (Jul 23, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I've been out of the loop for a bit. Did Texas fall to the Mughals or House Baratheon or the Tokugawa shogunate or whoever's invaded?



It may have fell to the reptilian humanoids already. No way to know for sure since they take human form.


----------



## Totentanz (Jul 23, 2015)

I, for one, welcome our new Helmenian overlords...


----------



## Raptor (Jul 24, 2015)

K9Quest said:


> It may have fell to the reptilian humanoids already. No way to know for sure since they take human form.


I can confirm...


----------



## x SF med (Jul 24, 2015)

I was told Texas was lost to Venusian Lobsters...  but then A major seafood chain found out just in time for Lobsterfest....


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2015)

We're on Week Whatever of the Super Awesome Texas Insurrection Funtime and MS felt left out or whatever.

2 Men Open Fire On Soldiers At Jade Helm Training Site In Mississippi

UPDATED: Two men open fire on soldiers at ‘Jade Helm 15′ training site



> The shots were fired at a group of soldiers who were training, according to WDAM. The station reported that authorities were searching for two white men, suspected of having fired from a two-door Ford Ranger pickup truck with the phrase “broken arrow” written on the top. The men then drove away.



They probably drove away when they realized they were in MS.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 5, 2015)

Obviously just two patriots defending the great state of Misso--Mississippi against Obama's brownshirts!


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Obviously just two patriots defending the great state of Missourah' against Obama's brownshirts!



Choke yourself, Marine.

MS - Mississippi
MO - Missouri

https://about.usps.com/who-we-are/postal-history/state-abbreviations.pdf


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 5, 2015)

I'll haze myself later


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 5, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I'll haze myself later


Use tissue to clean yourself up afterwards...


----------



## AWP (Aug 11, 2015)

Did Xerxes overrun TX?


----------



## The Accountant (Aug 12, 2015)

I googled "300 meme" looking for something different... but this showed up.


----------



## AWP (Sep 10, 2015)

A month later, did TX fall to a Sepoy Mutiny or the Zapatistas or the Bonnie Prince Charlie or whoever? No?







(Image via SoldierSystems.net)


----------



## Rapid (Sep 10, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> A month later, did TX fall to a Sepoy Mutiny or the Zapatistas or the Bonnie Prince Charlie or whoever? No?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The delusions run deeper than that, so they're not going to admit anything at this stage. The idea is that the intent of JH was to probe Texan people's defences and vigilance, in anticipation of the REAL invasion.

In their minds, they will always be right, because there's no way of proving that they won't be back_ for real_...


----------

